# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  i get blocked form web site every 5 minutes for 15 minutes

## mockery

i cant view the website much more then 5 minutes or click on like three links before it shows the website is not available. Then i cant access it again for 15-20 minutes. ben like this since the start of February. ive reset my modem to factory default and nothing.

----------


## *Admin*

What web browser are you using??? IE Chrome etc.

----------


## mockery

fire fox.

online game i play wont let me connect either if web hosts start with the number 5, even if i open all ports and alow etc etc

----------


## mockery

ironically after making that post, this is teh first time in months Ive been able to view multiple threads and links here with out the website unable to connect. Did you flick a switch? haha *knock on wood

----------


## mockery

lasted an hour and then back to the same old crap, 

just got this message

XML Parsing Error: unexpected parser state
Location: jar:file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/Mozilla%20Firefox/omni.ja!/chrome/toolkit/content/global/netError.xhtml
Line Number 304, Column 68: <div id="ed_connectionFailure">&connectionFailure.longD esc;</div>
-------------------------------------------------------------------^

----------


## *Admin*

hate to say it but that is on your end... have you tried shutting down and clearing your cache... temp internet files...etc.. or try logging in using chrome see if it is any different for you

----------


## mockery

ok thanks mate, ill keep trouble shooting. thanks for looking into it for me.

----------


## mockery

I have switched browsers, cleared everything, i have no issues connecting to the actual website, its only forum related it seems. I've concluded it must be my router, ive trace route and pinged everything and there is no black outs or hiccups.

out of curiosity i searched teh web that uses the same bbs as this forum, and any forum that has the blue icon with the check mark in it, in the page tab on fire fox seems to be effected by this connection error.

----------

